# Sterilize wood



## monkeystandards (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Just wandered how to sterilize wood taken from outside?
Im sure i read somewhere that a water a bleach solution would do it but cant seem to find anything on it.

Also is Birch wood ok to use in a reptile vivarium?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

heres a link to a few people talking about how to do it hopefully more people will reply 
hope it helps a bit 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/265825-collecting-wood-outside.html


----------



## monkeystandards (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats perfect thanks yellrat, that will save me spending about £30 on wood from a shop


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

I do this all the time... I don't see the point in buying them fae the shops when I have plenty of fallen branches in the woods behind my mums house.

What i do is bring them home and remove the bark. Then I make a 5% solution of bleech in very hot water and leave them to soak for 24 hours. I then dry them out in the oven at gas mark 5 for 40 mins (or ontop of a radiator for 24 hrs for larger bits. Then I use my mates freezer (her's is massive compared to mine) and leave them there for 48 hours. After doing all this I've never had a problem with it. 

Jo


----------



## badboy118 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks alot for this post people, u have probs saved me £30+ lol 

 ty every 1 lol


----------

